# Is this an appropriate way to seal the gap between both fascia/soffit and the roof



## jsct01 (Nov 13, 2020)

Homeowner here. I just had my roof redone and asked if there was anyway to close up these gaps between the fascia and lower roof and soffit and roof due to bat intrusion in the past. Before the roofing job a bat remediation company had put some wire mesh in place. That mesh can put when they were replacing plywood.

The roofers put a piece of cobra ridge vent between the soffit and lower roof deck and also a piece of aluminum flashing right behind the fascia then caulked everything up. The flashing was added after all the shingles were up so it’s wedged between the fascia and the board behind the fascia and bends inward toward the wall sitting on top of the shingles.

The first photo shows the area from the outside. 

The second/third photo shows the gaps from the inside before any caulk or flashing.

The fourth shows the inside with cobra ridge vent jammed in.

the last photos are of the outside 

is this repair okay? Do you guys think I’ll have any issues with leaks or water building up behind that sealed area where the soffit and roof meet?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks ok to me, would have used white step flashing on the outside of the fascia, tall enough to slip under the drip edge.


----------



## jsct01 (Nov 13, 2020)

roofermann said:


> Looks ok to me, would have used white step flashing on the outside of the fascia, tall enough to slip under the drip edge.


Yeah that would have been better. Do you think that caulked area where the soffit meets the roof is bad? I’m concerned that if water somehow gets behind it it has no where to escape now


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

If water gets behind that, it would mean the the dormer valley is leaking


----------



## jsct01 (Nov 13, 2020)

How likely is that? 

Do you think I should ask the roofer to remove the caulk and cobra vent under the soffit where it meets the roof? Would that destroy the shingles since that roofing caulk has probably cured since put up a few days ago?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd leave it be


----------



## rexroof (11 mo ago)

jsct01 said:


> Homeowner here. I just had my roof redone and asked if there was anyway to close up these gaps between the fascia and lower roof and soffit and roof due to bat intrusion in the past. Before the roofing job a bat remediation company had put some wire mesh in place. That mesh can put when they were replacing plywood.
> 
> The roofers put a piece of cobra ridge vent between the soffit and lower roof deck and also a piece of aluminum flashing right behind the fascia then caulked everything up. The flashing was added after all the shingles were up so it’s wedged between the fascia and the board behind the fascia and bends inward toward the wall sitting on top of the shingles.
> 
> ...


Tough spot. Cosmetically could make a flashing to cover up the gap, hides the mess. More involved is cutting the original siding, remove old step flashings running ice & water barrier up the wall and out onto the roof deck. Install new step flashings with shingles. Expensive work and probably not estimated to do. Cosmetic cover up is the simplest solution. Custom made made flashing work in one piece or 2 piece takes a little bending brake skill. If old step flashings were used then it’s a cosmetic issue. Takes some metal bending skill. Black custom formed aluminum will attract less attention.


----------

